# New to smoking...just bought the most amateur smoking device possible...



## jpahos (Aug 27, 2008)

Hey all, my name is John from Indianapolis.  I just picked up an electric smoker (Smoke Hollow model) and did my first smoke earlier this week.  I brined (first time doing that as well) some chicken breasts and ended up drying them out pretty darn good.  I learned a few things, one that my thermometer is 25 degrees short of reality from what I measured digitally at the exhaust pipe ... so my food is getting cooked at a higher temperature than normal.  The second thing that I found out is that my wood doesn't smoke no matter what I do.  I tried putting wet wood in the wood pan and no smoke.  I replaced it with dry wood for several hours and no smoke....I'm not sure what the circumstance is, my wood pan is about 4 inches over the heating element which is good size.  Does anyone have any suggestions or has anyone had a similar bad situation with the same make and model?


----------



## flash (Aug 27, 2008)

Well first, welcome aboard. Second, look into the mods over on the Electric Smoker section. Smoke out of an electric can be alittle tricky. If those breast were over done, then you need to get an digital temp probe. Target, Wal-mart or order a fancy one. I don't even brine and get moist chicken every time. practice, practice, practice.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...splay.php?f=24


----------



## bassman (Aug 27, 2008)

Welcome to SMF.  You've come to the right place for information on your smoker.  I don't have an electric, but someone will be by shortly to help you out.


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 27, 2008)

Welcome John, glad to have you here!


----------



## werdwolf (Aug 27, 2008)

Welcome. I don't have the same model, but the wood pan in mine is directly over the heating element.  Not sure in an electric how you would get the wood to smoke 4 inches away unless you're running a little hot and give the wood time to reach temperature. sorry, probably no help.


----------



## daboys (Aug 27, 2008)

Welcome to smf John. I have an electric smoker that I use sometimes for extra stuff. I couldn't get the smoke pan to smoke either. So now I just use a small laof pan, put in dry chunks and a few pieces of lump charcoal and place it right on the heating element. Works great.


----------



## pitrow (Aug 27, 2008)

all the electrics I've ever used had the chip pan within and inch to almost touching the element. Seems like yours might be too far away. I'm not familiar with a smoke hollow... is it possible you're putting the pan in the wrong spot?


----------



## div (Aug 27, 2008)

No clue, but welcome aboard !!


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 27, 2008)

Hello John, and welcome to the SMF. Plenty of folks using eletric smokers, so you should have some good feedback soon.


----------



## richtee (Aug 27, 2008)

Welcome to SMF...and Werd...probably IS some help. Electric ain't a flame. Get the wood pan closer, I'd say


----------



## carpetride (Aug 28, 2008)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## bb53chevpro (Aug 28, 2008)

I don't have an electric smoker, but I do agree with Richtee. Get the wood as close to the heating element as you can. Remember also, if you smell the smoke, you are smoking.
Hope it works.


----------



## white cloud (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey bud, I have the same smoker you do. Just set the pan right on the loop of the element at the right hand side. It does a decent job.


----------



## workoutchamp (Aug 28, 2008)

it looks to me (from a google search), you have a GOSM clone.  Great little smoker.  I wasn't aware they had an electric, but good enough.

here is a post you may want to read - http://smokingmeatforums.com/forums/...ad.php?p=42213

I have two GOSMs and love them.  I upgraded a little - and you will too in time, but I made some killer stuff out of it.  Breasts are tough - can be very dry, so try some leg quarters - that'll get your juices rolling - plus they're infinitely less expensive - about $.50/lb at Wally.

Noodle around here and learn some tricks - like foiling the meat after about half the cooking time - see 3-2-1 posts for some tricks like this - plus there are a bunch of crazy characters here - and they're all willing to share all their knowledge.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






You came to the right place - now go forth and smoke!





Brad Simmons


----------



## flyin'illini (Aug 28, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF!   What he said /\/\  works for me fine.


----------



## waysideranch (Aug 28, 2008)

Put wood in by the elememt.  No pan.


----------



## walking dude (Aug 28, 2008)

John...........did you SMELL smoke?.........if you are smelling it, you are getting it..........did it burn UP at all?......if it burnt up, you had smoke


----------



## walking dude (Aug 28, 2008)

besides........the most AMATUER smoking device out there is the ECB.........llolol


----------



## bbqgoddess (Aug 28, 2008)

Greetings John! I don't have an electric smoker, however it looks like you already got plenty of help!
Happy smokes!


----------



## kookie (Aug 28, 2008)

Welcome aboard.............Glad to have you here...........


----------



## bud lite (Aug 28, 2008)

jpahos;250541 said:
			
		

> my wood pan is about 4 inches over the heating element which is good size.
> 
> It's pretty safe to say the wood chips are not getting hot enuff.
> 4 inches over the heating element seems like a LOT to me.
> ...


----------



## tld (Aug 28, 2008)

I've got the same smoker as you. I gave up on the smoke pan and use a tin can from tuna fish. put it right on the heating element. Use dry chips and still use the chip pan cover to keep juices from putting the smoke out. If I use chunks I'll get them going with a small propane torch.


----------



## jpahos (Aug 28, 2008)

First of all you guys are AWESOME!!!  This has got to be the best forum I've participated in already, the most helpful bunch of guys hands down.  I picked up the Smoke Hollow Electric for 45 bucks on clearance only 3 days after having the best pork chops of my life that were cooked over about 6 hours using a wood fired smoker.  Me being a total amateur I figured I could regulate heat a lot easier on the electric because the Smoke Hollow has a rheostat to control the juice going into the unit.  In any case I couldn't resist just trying to make some smoke so here's some of the details to fill in answers:

1.  My door seal is a little bit loose so I see some steam coming out the lower right hand corner of my door.

2.  The vent is in the top of the unit on the back and is maybe a 1/8" hole and I have not seen any smoke come out of it.

3.  I didn't smell smoke...so I don't think I'm smoking, just steam from the water pan.

4.  The wood chips did NOT blacken or burn at all.

5.  I put a digital thermomenter through the vent in the back and was measuring temperature from there....not sure if that's a good place to but it came out about 25 degrees more than what the integrated thermo on the front of the unit showed.

6.  I got my temp to about 235 and set my wood pan right on the element and let it set for about 40 minutes.  No smoke.  I'm going to try using a can or loaf pan like people suggested and failing that I'll put the wood right on the element itself.  

7.  Good to hear that my unit is a knock off of the GOSM, considering that if I hadn't run into this unit for $45 the GOSM was what I was going to buy.

8.  I bought this unit also because I was sick of running out of propane and I didn't know how long a tank would last considering it takes forever to smoke things.

Once again...you guys are a great bunch!!!!


----------



## workoutchamp (Aug 28, 2008)

I have two GOSM gas units and the gas lasts a long time.  Other guys with similar results?

I think you need to lower the woodbox to on or real near the element.

Happy Smoking!  Brad


----------



## okie joe (Aug 28, 2008)

Welcome to smf..get your wood closer to element and also take the 5 day bbq course that jeff has also nose around past threads this place is like a gold mine for great que.


----------

